# Two red foots together?



## Gary20 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello everyone!
I have finally decided to get another tortoise. I have done quite a bit of research and decided to get a red foot. The warm, humid Miami climate is most similar to their home climate so I would keep them outdoors year round (unless it gets under 65). While researching, I have read that generally you should not to keep two tortoises together but almost every article excluded red/yellow foots from that rule. I can't find anything that explicitly says red foots are friendly and can be kept in pair. My question is: Can they be kept in pairs?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 4, 2016)

In general....No. Not for most species.
However, I also keep Redfoot. Also outdoors and also in south Florida.
Redfoot are usually calmer than most and I say that if you have a very large enclosure you CAN keep two females together. I mean large. Like at least 20 feet by 20 feet and with hides and plants, etc.
With a male in the mix, you'll need at least two females and even more room and areas for the females to retreat.
Some males are relentless love machines.
I keep a male and 3 females together. And I've kept females together without males even easier.
I have a YOUTUBE video called:
"Florida easy Redfoot pen"
You may get some tips from it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 4, 2016)

I have two outdoors tortoise doghouses that I don't need.
If you want one or both, let me know and come get them.
I'm in Sunrise 33322


----------



## Gary20 (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. The only problem is that the dealer I will be getting the red foots from (snakes at sunset) only sells hatchlings 2"-3" long and I know you can't sex them until they're almost full grown. Should I just bite the bullet and get two and possibly build two pens later or just get one? Around what age/size do they start displaying mating signs?


----------



## naturalman91 (Sep 4, 2016)

Gary20 said:


> Thanks for your reply. The only problem is that the dealer I will be getting the red foots from (snakes at sunset) only sells hatchlings 2"-3" long and I know you can't sex them until they're almost full grown. Should I just bite the bullet and get two and possibly build two pens later or just get one? Around what age/size do they start displaying mating signs?



i'd just get 1. unless you plan on building 2 pens from the start and keep separated. problems could arise quicker then you build a second pen 

if your wanting a particular sex like male or female why not go through a different source? Tortoisesupply.com has sexed redfoots and are trust worthy


----------



## Gary20 (Sep 4, 2016)

The torts at tortoise supply look great but I'd rather buy my tortoise in person and the dealer is really awesome. It's literally four blocks from my house and it's where I got my first tort, Percy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 4, 2016)

Beverlys pet center in Hollywood often carries sub adults old enough to be sexed and shouldn't be far from you.
Also, CRAIGSLIST is a great source.
Your question was if two could be kept together.
Not if you should.
Maybe get one and make sure you are ready for more?
Naturalman had a great point. If you DO have issues with two, would you be ready for it?
It's easy for me. I've been keeping them for decades and I can set up another pen in a few hours.
Ideally, one tortoise or more than three...with just one male.
I'd hate to see you have issues.


----------



## Gary20 (Sep 5, 2016)

If I get some babies 2-3 inches long, how long would it take for them to start showing signs of sexual maturity? I'm thinking of getting two and at the first sign of bullying/fighting I will separate them. I do have the space and resources to build a second pen.


----------



## MPRC (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't recommend waiting until you have an issue and then separating. 

I have 6 Redfoots who do fine together in a very large yard. If I put them in pairs they usually nip, crowd, mount etc. All together though the bully behaviors seem to be more spread out.


----------



## Pearly (Sep 5, 2016)

I got my RF and Cherry babies bfr I knew this forum existed. That was 14 months ago. They were 2inches, tiny hatchlings. I can tell you couple of things I have learned in those 14 months:
1) hatchlings are lot of work if you want to do it right

2) they require good set up and their ideal conditions are very warm and very humid 

3) I keep mine at 80F at the dark end of the tank and 85-86 on bright side

4) humidity is always at least 80% I like to use fogger or humidifiers to help with that

5) feeding good varied diet is essential, I have fed mine 3xday the first 12 months, now down to morning and afternoon feeding, and always stick around to watch them eat

6) my babies will not live in their outside garden until they are almost fully grown, but we get cooler weather here. In Miami area you maybe ok just have added heat source and don't let temps drop below 80F in their hide box.
Another concern is predators and baby torts escaping, so if you do have very secure enclosure for them with heat source you maybe ok

7) my juveniles are still together but I'm ready to separate them at any time

Raising baby torts takes lot of diligent work. Those babies so often pay very high price for our Seemingly minor misses or husbandry mistakes. 
I knew nothing about reptiles little over a year ago and so far managed to get my babes through the that most difficult first year without them getting sick, dehydrated, injured, respiratory infection or MBD. 
Our reptile vet was very pleased on our wellness check visit. 
So it is entirely possible for a total novice to do a satisfactory job in raising a RF baby. I'm just trying to say that it would have been much less work and trouble if we had started with adult or subadult. 
Anyone can succeed, at anything they set their mind on. 
Just stick around, post questions, pictures, learn and make friends in the process. 
Challenges are fun and this forum is full of wonderful people. 
I love my time of it. Hope you enjoy yours just as much


----------

